# Dynamic OC (Turbo boost enabled or disabled? )



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi guys.

I have my i7 3770k 4.5GHz  Dynamic OC, there's something that I realized just today, Turbo boost should be disabled or enabled while running a dynamic overclock?

Cheers.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 24, 2014)

6 of one, half dozen of the other. While the time.to get to your overclock is nonexistent for all intents and purposes, so is the cost savings involved if you don't have it dynamic.


----------



## WaterKewl (Nov 24, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> 6 of one, half dozen of the other. While the time.to get to your overclock is nonexistent for all intents and purposes, so is the cost savings involved if you don't have it dynamic.



Maybe it's because I'm sick and taking cold medicine, but what EarthDog said made no sense to me.

I disable Turbo Boost when overclocking. I found out the hard way when OCing my A10-5800k that it caused my system to crash on boot because it was automatically clocking the CPU way too high. As for Intel, I don't know if this would happen because I disabled it before OCing my i5-4690k. I have read that it should be turned off for OCing though.

[edit] Removed Shatner commas. [/edit]


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2014)

WaterKewl said:


> I have read that it should be turned off for OCing though.


That's the same thing that I have read too,
But I wasn't sure about it,

I found this info.

http://www.overclockers.com/3-step-guide-overclock-core-i3-i5-i7/


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 24, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's the same thing that I have read too,
> But I wasn't sure about it,
> 
> I found this info.
> ...


On asus boards turbo needs to be on.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> On asus boards turbo needs to be on.


Why that?
One more thing, real temp shows 4.5GHz
and aida64 shows 1.60ghz and when load 4.5GHz, is that right?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 24, 2014)

On some boards, it is required to be on to overclock in the first place, correct. On others it is not. On those that do not require it, I leave it off so its full speed all the time.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> On some boards, it is required to be on to overclock in the first place, correct. On others it is not. On those that do not require it, I leave it off so its full speed all the time.


And what about the real temp Thing


----------



## vega22 (Nov 24, 2014)

some games i force the power saving of with windows power modes but for the most part my 247 oc turbos upto 4.5ghz and sits at 800mhz when idle.

benching off.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> some games i force the power saving of with windows power modes but for the most part my 247 oc turbos upto 4.5ghz and sits at 800mhz when idle.
> 
> benching off.


Once again the same question, why Real temp shows 4.5GHz all the time and aida64 shows something else?


----------



## WaterKewl (Nov 24, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> On asus boards turbo needs to be on.



The A10-5800k was on an ASUS board, granted completely different manufacturer of the chipset, but...



marsey99 said:


> some games i force the power saving of with windows power modes but for the most part my 247 oc turbos upto 4.5ghz and sits at 800mhz when idle.
> 
> benching off.



AsRock z97 Extreme4 here, and I have turbo disabled. My CPU idles at 800MHz, and goes up when under load. I was under the impression that Turbo was an automatic overclocking feature based on thermal headroom, not a power saving feature. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> On some boards, it is required to be on to overclock in the first place, correct. On others it is not. On those that do not require it, I leave it off so its full speed all the time.


What happens if I disable Turbo Boost?


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 24, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> Why that?
> One more thing, real temp shows 4.5GHz
> and aida64 shows 1.60ghz and when load 4.5GHz, is that right?


I dunno but if I disable turbo on my RIVE then multipliers don't apply and the chip gets locked to 3.3Ghz


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> I dunno but if I disable turbo on my RIVE then multipliers don't apply and the chip gets locked to 3.3Ghz


The question is not answered


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 24, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> The question is not answered


Sure it is... on some boards, you need turbo enabled to switch the multiplier...


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Sure it is... on some boards, you need turbo enabled to switch the multiplier...


Once again, why Real temp shows 4.5GHz all the time and aida64 shows idle and load?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 24, 2014)

Because that is how realtemp wants to work........ check its settings (sorry I don't have it in front of my but IIRC there is a check box or something there).


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Because that is how realtemp wants to work........ check its settings (sorry I don't have it in front of my but IIRC there is a check box or something there).


What about C-State


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 24, 2014)

Run dynamic. No point in running at 4.5ghz+ idling or doing light browsing at the desktop.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Run dynamic. No point in running at 4.5ghz+ idling or doing light browsing at the desktop.


I am running dynamic, just I wasn't sure if turbo boost should be disabled or enabled, is right to have all power save mode off?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 24, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am running dynamic, just I wasn't sure if turbo boost should be disabled or enabled, is right to have all power save mode off?



I wouldn't even mess with it. Leave turbo boost on.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I wouldn't even mess with it. Leave turbo boost on.


And c-state?


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 25, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> And c-state?


I have those off because it caused crashing when waking the PC up.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 25, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> I have those off because it caused crashing when waking the PC up.


I have those on,


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 25, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have those on,


Well if it doesn't crash keep them on.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 25, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> Well if it doesn't crash keep them on.


It's normal that the pc goes from idle to high clocks every 4 or 5 seconds?
It doesn't stay idle for that much it's always going from 1600 to 4500.

here is a pic that shows 4499 and CPU-Z shows 1599 which one should be the right one?


----------



## WaterKewl (Nov 25, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> I have those off because it caused crashing when waking the PC up.


You use sleep on your machine? 

I've never been a fan of it, it isn't usually handled very well...
Not to derail the thread.
I would look at the clock speeds in BIOS, they're going to be your only true tell. I have also found that open hardware monitor works well for live CPU speeds. openhardwaremonitor.org


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 25, 2014)

WaterKewl said:


> You use sleep on your machine?


Only the AMD one which is in my bedroom and must be quite at night.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 25, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> Only the AMD one which is in my bedroom and must be quite at night.


I have one more question , in the bios panel there are 3 options:
High performance, power save and balance, so running a dynamic overclock which one should be set?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 25, 2014)

Balance...

(There is something said for trying things yourself )


----------



## FireFox (Nov 25, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Balance...
> 
> (There is something said for trying things yourself )


So balance, that's mean that I shouldn't use the samsung power plan which is high performance?


----------



## WaterKewl (Nov 25, 2014)

Most balanced plans will try to conserve power but not at the cost of performance. Power saver will try to save power at all costs. High performance will disable most if not all power saving features and really should never be used. Any one who would have applications that would require these to be disabled will know what they're doing anyway.

I agree with EarthDog, I have always used Balanced and tweaked settings myself.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 25, 2014)

WaterKewl said:


> Most balanced plans will try to conserve power but not at the cost of performance. Power saver will try to save power at all costs. High performance will disable most if not all power saving features and really should never be used. Any one who would have applications that would require these to be disabled will know what they're doing anyway.
> 
> I agree with EarthDog, I have always used Balanced and tweaked settings myself.


Now I got everything clear


----------



## vega22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> Once again the same question, why Real temp shows 4.5GHz all the time and aida64 shows something else?



somethings just go, base clock is a and max multi is b so your speed is x ignoring the fact that any power saving things exist or could be effecting the equation at all.

the c states and eist and things also on for normal use as they all effect the amount of power saved and while i like my pc to be fast i also like not giving my power company an arm and leg each month.

some boards you need to turn off the "turbo" and others you need it on. no 1 rule for that you just need to find out what works best for your mobo.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 25, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> no 1 rule for that you just need to find out what works best for your mobo.



that is right, and i know that i have to find out what works best for me, i would like to try to disable turbo boos but MxPhenom 216 said: I wouldn't even mess with it. Leave turbo boost on.
and thats why i am confused, i dont know what could happens if i disable it.

one says one thing, another says another thing


----------



## WaterKewl (Nov 25, 2014)

Try it yourself, the worst thing that could happen is that your machine doesn't boot, then just flash the CMOS and start over.

Or if you have dual BIOS it may failover to defaults automatically, or you might have to flick a switch on the motherboard to change to the good BIOS, or it may reboot and automatically load "optimized defaults."

No matter what you do, you're going to be fine. These things are designed to protect themselves.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 25, 2014)

Did you read any guides by chance? You have to vet an idea of what you are doing... 

A lot of overclocking is trial and error... Not right or wrong.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 25, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Did you read any guides by chance? You have to vet an idea of what you are doing...
> 
> A lot of overclocking is trial and error... Not right or wrong.



I disabled turbo boost and the chip gets locked to 3.5Ghz so turbo boost must be enabled + i found the problem that was keeping the cpu at 4.5 all the time, was the Samsung power plan that i had it at maximum performance


----------



## FireFox (Nov 25, 2014)

After one problem solved come a new one.

As I wrote above I noticed that my cpu was running at 4.5ghz and never went idle, but today I found why, and was the samsung plan Mode in high performance, what I did was to switch to balance plan and here started the problem, I am not able to play titanfall or call of duty if the high performance is not on, can someone tell why is this happening?

The game start but just in background I click the icon but get back in background and when I close it and restart the pc the pc crash


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 25, 2014)

Do you blue screen? What's the code? 
What does the event log say?
you say Samsung power management... What is that? We were talking Windows power management? Sounds like an extra layer of software to me?

I'm wondering if it's just not stable as well.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 26, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Do you blue screen? What's the code?
> What does the event log say?
> you say Samsung power management... What is that? We were talking Windows power management? Sounds like an extra layer of software to me?
> 
> I'm wondering if it's just not stable as well.



yes i got blue screen,
here is what i mean by Samsung plan, its just happend when i switch to Balance plan, but if i use maximum performance it doesnt happens


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 26, 2014)

That's for your SSD boss, not the power plan for Windows...


----------



## FireFox (Nov 26, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> That's for your SSD boss, not the power plan for Windows...


But if you notice you can choose samsung high performance in windows power plans and that plan makes the ssd run constantly at full speed If that was just for the ssd it shouldn't affect the cpu speed clocks allowing the cpu run at idle but it doesn't


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 26, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> That's for your SSD boss, not the power plan for Windows...


The software creates it's own power plan in the windows settings and DOES effect things.

Personly i hate the software it's only good for a firmware update in my opinion.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 26, 2014)

Seems like Samsung's grubby little fingers inserted itself in the Windows power plan... Bleh. Problem now is what is the culprit? Is it the SSD or the cpu that is the problem? I'd try with no overclock and switch the power plan to balance. If it stops, then it's the cpu. If it continues then it's something else giving fits.

Or lerhpas uninstall the Samsung software...

I do recall some ssds having trouble waking too...maybe that is what is going in here.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 26, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Seems like Samsung's grubby little fingers inserted itself in the Windows power plan... Bleh. Problem now is what is the culprit? Is it the SSD or the cpu that is the problem? I'd try with no overclock and switch the power plan to balance. If it stops, then it's the cpu. If it continues then it's something else giving fits.
> 
> Or lerhpas uninstall the Samsung software...
> 
> I do recall some ssds having trouble waking too...maybe that is what is going in here.


I already set up the pc to defaulted setting and switched the power plan to balance but I got bluescreen, I uninstalled the samsung software switched to balance plan once again and cpu overclocked and so far I haven't got a bluescreen,


----------



## FireFox (Nov 26, 2014)

All that means if someone wants to run a dynamic overclock without any  issues, have to keep away from samsung software


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 26, 2014)

Magician is snotty as hell. Upon rebooting I wait for it to do it's thing(load it's settings) and then exit.
 I have turbo boost disabled running a constant oc so I can't vouch for it interfering there but, Also if it is enabled and you have ever tried down sampling a game (2560 on 1920) it will crash your game as soon as it tries to load every time. Shut down the Magician app and no problem at all.
Not only does it seem to embed itself in the power profile, it for some reason monitors resolutions as well. I have gotten "You current resolution is not supported by the Magician" warnings from just plugging my 1080i t.v. into my Hdmi port on my card.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 26, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Magician is snotty as hell. Upon rebooting I wait for it to do it's thing(load it's settings) and then exit.
> I have turbo boost disabled running a constant oc so I can't vouch for it interfering there but, Also if it is enabled and you have ever tried down sampling a game (2560 on 1920) it will crash your game as soon as it tries to load every time. Shut down the Magician app and no problem at all.
> Not only does it seem to embed itself in the power profile, it for some reason monitors resolutions as well. I have gotten "You current resolution is not supported by the Magician" warnings from just plugging my 1080i t.v. into my Hdmi port on my card.



Been honest I never had Any kind of  issues with my SSD, everything has started Yesterday after I switched from samsung high performance to balance mode, the SSD does the job, but unfortunately keep the CPU constantly running at 4.5ghz, If I wanted run a static overclock Then I would have left so, but I am running a dynamic overclock.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 26, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> All that means if someone wants to run a dynamic overclock without any  issues, have to keep away from samsung software


seems so...


----------

